# Colanago "ACE"



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Colnago "ACE"*

My wife didn't catch the cycling fever as I was hoping, so a have to put this bike up for grabs
I need to find out if there is any interest around this forum, for more pictures 
or info please contact me. The size is 48 sloping.


----------

